# Milky eyes in polish crested??



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

I just noticed yesterday the my buff polish crested has milky looking eyes as if she has cataracts. 

Is this from her crest being too big?
She otherwise is fine. So sweet. 

Does this mean she is blind?


----------

